
"Shielded in a cloak of ignorance and enthusiasm we're arrogant enough to think we can change the world and not yet jaded enough to understand the odds against us doing so" - Peter Nixey on Startups - danw
http://www.webkitchen.co.uk/2006/03/startup.html
======
bootload
_'... The biggest danger in committing one or more years of your life to a
startup is not that you wont be as rich as you could be, but that if things
go wrong you will have to re-enter the employment market with no observable
career progression and the stigma of a failed business behind you. ...'_

An observable cultural difference b/w Anglo cultures in the UK and Australia
and the States. Not so in the US where you, _'fail to success'_ (by
observation). An important point to consider why there are less _startups_.
It's not for the lack of talent, but ultra-conservative business culture.

